# 2 very big black snakes



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Blue racers maybe? They were getting their groove on and didnt even notice me about to step on them.. they were huge ..almost 4 foot long and had black tounges. 

I also came across a an old turkey nest tucked in some Mayapples. There was kind of a twiggy grassy nest and 2 white and tan speckled hatched eggs. I brought the egg halves home ...in hopes of gluing them together for a display sometime over the winter.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If you came across a nest with just two eggs in it, that was probably a nest that a ****, crow, possum, skunk, mink or rat found...turkeys usually lay a lot more eggs than that before they even start incubating. In fact, I've never heard of a nest with less than six eggs in it. 

Has anyone heard of turkey poults yet in southern Michigan? I haven't-I think it's still a bit early, but should be soon now...

The hen has probably moved a short distance away and started over. A lot of nests early in the season are unsuccessful, until the foliage gets thick and offers more cover and protection. 

As for the snakes, I have no idea...but look up what a rat snake looks like-big and mean looking, but very good rodent eater. Unfortunately, snakes also like eggs, too.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

We see several king Blacks annually at our cottage. Last year the largest I caught was 7'2"........

Marc


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Kingfisher, "king blacks"? I was not aware that there was a species that lives in Michigan by that name, the only king snakes I know of are the common king snakes (Lampropeltis) and unfortuantely they are a dessert dwelling snake. King snakes are widely imported into the United States in many different varieties of color for the pet trade. I believe what you are reffering to is the Black Rat snake, one of Michigans larger species of snake, right up there with the blue racer, both can reach lengths of over 7ft. Lunker, those snakes could have been what you saw, but it also may have been a hognosed snake, which usually have a brown/black color pattern, but I have seen them in an alomst pure black phase. 

Heres a website that may help. The lenghts are all a little underestimated. 

http://www.myherp.com/michigan/snakes.htm#ehogsnake


James


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

You need a camera on you more often!
Those snakes could have been Black Rat snakes
Did they have any blotches on them at all?
Did you happen to see the undersides?
Either way pretty cool sighting.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Mallard, I just refer to them as Black Snakes and when they reach longer lengths we call them Kings....Although, I never really knew the true name and appreciate the education...thanks!

We have a wide variety of snakes caught each year. I have several black tarps in the woods that house many different species. For the last three years we have one snake that is banded kind of like a coral snake....we call him stubby because his tail is a stub, not a point. Any idea what type of snake it is?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

This article tells a short list of MI snakes...there are more, like the Fox snake, but they are very rare now, I guess. I saw one years ago, took a while to convince me it wasn't a rattler...  

Most Michigan snakes benign 

May 13, 2004






BY TIM MARCINKOSKI 

The snake is Public Enemy No. 1 among the animal kingdom. 

The spider and mosquito are top-notch runners-up, but the snake's reputation was established early -- with the biblical story of the devil-turned-serpent that tempted Adam and Eve into sin. 

Many people think all snakes are poisonous, slimy and scary. We are taught as children to fear snakes -- either run from them or kill them. This comes from some of the myths attached to snakes. Michigan has 17 species, and myths and misinformation involve some of our serpents. 

Michigan has one poisonous snake -- the eastern massasauga rattlesnake. Contrary to the beliefs of many lakefront home-owners and beach-goers, the venomous cottonmouth (also known as the water moccasin) does not live in Michigan. The closest it gets is the southern tip of Illinois. The snake that people think is a cottonmouth is the northern water snake, which has a similar color pattern and is much smaller. Both snakes are aggressive, but the cottonmouth -- when cornered -- repeatedly opens its cotton-white mouth. 

The massasauga lives only in the Lower Peninsula. Some people think you can learn the age of the massasauga and other rattlesnakes by the number of rattles on their tails, but that's not true. Rattlers are born with one rattle (or button) and gain another each time the snake sheds its skin, which happens several times a year. But the number of times it sheds varies from snake to snake. 

The black rat snake -- Michigan's largest snake at eight feet -- is also called the pilot black snake. The name evolved from the myth that the snake piloted poisonous snakes to safety in times of danger. It is true that black rat snakes -- found only in the southern half of the Lower Peninsula -- and rattlers hibernate together, but they keep to themselves. 

The Eastern milk snake, common in the Lower Peninsula and rare in the Upper Peninsula, is slender with red or brown blotches on a gray or tan background. It gets its name from the myth that it milks cows. The closest it gets to cows is controlling a farmer's rodent population around the barnyard. 

The hog-nosed snake, sometimes called false adder or hissing adder, is one of Michigan's most unusual reptiles. It has two acts to ward off would-be attackers. First, it flattens its body, puffs out loose folds of skin -- like the cobra -- hisses loudly, vibrates its tail and strikes with mouth closed to scare foes. If that doesn't work, the hognose turns upside down and plays dead. These are facts, but the snake, unlike poisonous adders and cobras, is harmless. 

Michigan's garter snakes -- common and Butler's -- don't lay eggs but bear their young live, sometimes up to 50 per adult female. It's a myth that mother garter snakes swallow their young when danger lurks and regurgitate them when it's safe. Young garter snakes hang out with mom for a few hours before leaving for good.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Linda G. said:


> Michigan has one poisonous snake -- the eastern massasauga rattlesnake.


AGHHHH!!!! I hate that :yikes: :rant: :rant:, There is no such thing as a poisonuos. Poison must be ingested, not injected. Snakes may be venemous, but never poisonous :smile-mad . Just wanted to rant. I dont care what the common public calls them, and it is a small issue, but when someone is writing an informative article, the proper termanology should be excercised.


James


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Interesting reading Linda...thanks and I think you are correct about my banded friend being a milk snake....


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok now that ive seen these pics...It looks like what i found was black rat snakes. The ones I saw were darker black than the ones in the pic, but didnt have any blotches at all like the Blue racer its showing...so Ive stilll yet to see a Blue racer...dang it!


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I always keep an eye out for snakes, as I am a big fan of Herps, and I have only seen 1 Blue Racer, it was a big one though, and it bit the hell out of me. Made my hand bleed pretty good.


James


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Marc, you guys put the tarps out for the snakes? I hadnt thought of using tarps. I have a couple of places that I go where I have big pieces of plywood strategically placed, and I check them for snakes often. I had an uncle that had a big blue tarp that he would lay out to attract cricketts, he would put banana peel and what not under it. Worked pretty good.


James


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is another link for you to take a look at.
http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Reserve/7416/mi.html
What you saw may have been a Blue Racer. The adult Racer have a more solid color to them and some apear darker then others.

I have also heard of people calling a Blue Racer a Black Racer beacuse of their color. The Black Racer isn't a native snake to Michigan and what they saw was a Blue Racer.

Hope this helps
Arrow


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah Arrow thats the snake..That picture of the blue racer looks just like it! Slightly bluish black with no blotches at all just solid...


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

While camping at Sterling state park last year this same time, I found an Eastern Fox snake. It was 6 feet plus with beautiful markings. It also was extremely tame.
I love the constrictor family of snakes, always amazed me.
I'll be camping there again this weekend, hopefully I'll find another one. If I do I'll post some pics.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

We have Eastern Fox snakes that live under our deck. I took a few pics with a polariod. Next time I see them I will take a digital pic and post it.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Well the weather wasn't too good for snakes, but while I was out mushroom hunting I picked up a piece of debris and found a baby Blue Racer.
Cute lil' thing !


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Found 2 that I can remember as a kid as long as 6ft probably. One was coiled up sleeping in the dewy grass so I didn't disturb it. The other was in oak grove free of brush, mostly muddy dirt floor (no obstructions). It spotted me and started going at a fast pace. I ran after it but it was much faster than me.


----------

